# New video



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Decided to try something new, I mixed video and stills. It is a little rough, I used my phone to record, and i realize next time I need to slow down a little!
I like the way Dubin showed a recent video with before and after, and I think when I redo it, I'll add more finished pictures and do some editing.

But what do you think of the stills mixed in? Not sure if I want to show process or not, maybe just a video of finished house with some stills of interesting close ups? The carpenters did a fabulous job with the trim, and the owners keep adding more, now all the windows will be trimmed out.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the photo album, how it jumps from scene to scene!:thumbsup:


----------

